# What's in your backpack?



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

What kind of stuff do you bring with you when you ride? Just wondering if I'm missing any nice-to-haves from my kit. Here's what I've got.


pocket knife
water
phone


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Shovel, probe, snow saw, first aid kit, extra gloves, extra goggles, voile straps, food, puffy jacket, skins, head lamp, collapsible poles...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

6 pack and blow up girlfriend...she rides with me, keeps up and don't give me shite


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Unless you're in the backcountry or some big ass resort, I don't think you need much. Water, knife, some snacks, and a shovel should do it. Make sure you have plenty of lighters too. You know, in case you get stranded on the resort.

The funniest thing is, here in Mi our local hills are 400 ft vertical at most and some riders wear their backpacks. That's just :dunno::dunno:


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

wrathfuldeity said:


> 6 pack and blow up girlfriend...she rides with me, keeps up and don't give me shite


Why didn't I think of that :laugh:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmm, what's the knife for?

I just picked up the helipack for the bigger resorts and also so I don't have to buy food at the lodge.

I figured extra layer, gloves, food, bladder, phone and keys. Blow up doll is just gonna be strapped to my frontside. :laugh:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My backpack just holds my extra clothes for after boarding and stays in my car while I'm on the mountain. Of course, if I was doing some crazy BC stuff, that would be a different story entirely.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Books and pens.

My jacket houses a flask, lighter, screw driver, phone, and keys


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Magnum626 said:


> Blow up doll is just gonna be strapped to my frontside. :laugh:


yea, her being in front is good for running trees...in case you run in to one...nice air bag.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Leo said:


> Unless you're in the backcountry or some big ass resort, I don't think you need much. Water, knife, some snacks, and a shovel should do it. Make sure you have plenty of lighters too. You know, in case you get stranded on the resort.
> 
> The funniest thing is, here in Mi our local hills are 400 ft vertical at most and some riders wear their backpacks. That's just :dunno::dunno:


No kidding...last year I saw a mom and a daughter sporting all new sh!t including matching backpacks on the bunny. :laugh: They were noob's. Too add to it...our local hill is like a midwest speed bump. Only 19 runs and 350 vert ft. Maybe they keep over sized compacts stuffed in there, and that once a month back up gear. I thought it was funny.


----------



## DrGreeNThumB420 (Aug 19, 2007)

booze,water,food


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Mine stay's in the car unless I am going to tour the slack-country....

Extra goggles
Extra gloves
Extra beanie
lighters
stuff I might need to use my lighter on
mirror****everyone really should have one and not for crackhead purposes
wd40
rub on wax
a tool
flask
cliff bars
xtra headphones

*things I would pack with me if I take it riding*
shovel
probe
lighters
extra gloves, goggles, beanie
Mirror
bladder
snacks
wd40
tool
First Aide Kit
Extra binding straps and screws
(I have hiked to the top of James and found myself with a MIA heel strap that was there for the first part of the journey, never letting that happen again....)


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

A hydration bladder. I only have it because bottles of water/powerade don't last long before bursting open after a fall


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

In my pack:

SLR camera, I like playing a bit of tourist when I'm out there.
Bit of clothing to pad the camera.
Water bottle.
Sunscreen.
Couple of tea bags.
Riding socks that I should be, but am not wearing.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

i haven't brought my bag before, but i probably will next week at stratton.
-lighter
-water (also need a bladder for my backpack)
-clif bars
-extra gloves/ beanie
-camera
-hand warmers
-first aid kit (mine is a free one from my moms work (it's the size of my wallet)


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Hmm, what's the knife for?



Still wanna know the answer for this one also for WD40?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2010)

Magnum626 said:


> Hmm, what's the knife for?


I usually carry a pocket knife wherever I go. This particular one has a flat-head screw driver tip, which I've used to tighten bindings on the mountain.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Magnum626 said:


> Still wanna know the answer for this one also for WD40?


Spray in on your board for a quick one time wax if you start to stick....some thought I was joking when I said it before on a thread.....I wasn't....


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

Lighter
Spare lighter (sealed in duct tape)
Smokes x2
suncscreen
space blanket
extra layer (depending on weather etc.)
extra parts/hardware
duct tape
first aid kit
food
water bladder
maps
compass
gps
zip ties
small length bailing wire
cordage
lip balm
small wallet
headlamp
lens cloth
shovel, probe, beacon (when in the big mountains)
2 large heat packs
swiss army knife
a beer (occasionally).

Wow I carry a lot of sh1t!


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

I ditched the pack for riding - but here's what I stash in my jacket:

1. Flask
2. pod
3. cigs/greens/fire
4. chapstick
5. walkie

sometimes i stash a beer in my pocket to drink on the longer lifts, but only for the ones i know have a trash can up there. I fucking hate when I see people litter on the mountain!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Mervin said:


> Lighter
> Spare lighter (sealed in duct tape)
> Smokes x2
> suncscreen
> ...


ru a girl scout?


----------



## Mervin (Dec 18, 2008)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ru a girl scout?


No, but sometimes I keep one of those in my backpack to.


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

:laugh::laugh::laugh: Wrath...I was thinking the same thing....instead now I am thinking I need to ride with someone of this caliber....then I won't have to pack a damn thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

CaptT said:


> Spray in on your board for a quick one time wax if you start to stick....some thought I was joking when I said it before on a thread.....I wasn't....


Hmm does it affect the finish of the base at all? I guess the water displacement formula 40 (WD40) forms a smooth surface to slide on. Interesting.


----------



## iVanessa (Jan 19, 2010)

screwdriver
wax
beer


----------



## banana420 (Dec 7, 2009)

in the jacket

-iphone
-2 lighters 
-cigs/green things
-bottle of water
-keys
-extra hat
-extra bandana
-one the occasion some booze but i like to save that for after riding


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

-Water
-Dakine multi-tool
-Mini scraper
-Gold thermal blanket
-Granola bars
-iPhone

That's for big resorts. The only thing I don't normally have to use is the thermal blanket, but it weighs nothing and is the size of a deck of cards. If I were to say, break a femur in the trees or out of bounds, it would be a good thing to have.

My pack by the way, is really small, like a 2L CamelBak. I can see how skiers can deal with bigger packs, but I feel like having a balanced upper body mass is a lot more important for snowboarding, so I keep the gear to a minimum.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

H2O(s) said:


> -Water
> -Dakine multi-tool


I packed this little gem for the first time this weekend. I'll pack it every time from now on.

The tools at the resort are all chained to the work bench and it is so frustrating to use a screwdriver with a chain attached to it.


----------



## VenomousSVT (Feb 17, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Shovel, probe, snow saw, first aid kit, extra gloves, extra goggles, voile straps, food, puffy jacket, skins, head lamp, collapsible poles...


damn you're prepared kill!! lol

got anything to fight off zombies?

U havent had a need for a pack yet, although I do have one. I keep my tool in my pants lower side pocket, chapstick, money. I said I was gonna use a pack this season but havent had to carry that much with me yet.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2010)

I don't need a backpack, but I'm using one because I kept forgetting to zip the pocket my keys were in. I've got a screwdriver, leash, rub on paste, chapstick, a small towel, lighter, phone + headphones, and some trail mix and water. And $10 for one bowl of lodge chili...


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

-percs
-granola bars & a couple snickers bars
-a bottle of water 
-few extra AAA batteries for mp3 player
-cellphone
-extra pair of socks, thermals, & gloves
-knife
-dakine mini screwdriver
-few packs of handwarmers
-nuggets & glass
-lighter


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Camelback, not a backpack..but i can store stuff in it..

Depending on the forecast i store extra goggle lenses.
Always store some aleve to help out with my knee's, maybe a few granola bars or something for snacks..although i almost always keep some chocolate trail mix type stuff in my inner coat pocket to munch on all day...lots of energy!


----------



## Slinky (Nov 11, 2009)

Depends what mountain i'm at....Whiteface with the midlodge i carry the backpack to there and drop it off with Lunch, extra goggles, extra warm things...my headphones and maybe another goodie or two...I usually just leave my pack in the lodge and carry my leatherman knife with me for adjusting the bindings...


----------

